# Spawning temp.



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I just seen some of the water temps in my area are 44deg. Walleye start spawning in the high 40 to low 50 water temp range correct? 

I just got about $150 worth of crank baits and hooks so I can try to force myself to use some leeches this spring. (Gives me the creeps) 
Any suggestions on what to use and the water temps?


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

As for temp,you are correct. As far as what to use depends on where you are.River runs, floaters and light lead,Erie,hair jigs and minnows and pulling some of those cranks.Inland such as Indian casting or pulling some of those cranks.And by the way those leeches are one heck of a good bait once water warms to over fifty degrees.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The temps are up but not the water. If they dont let them fill up on the in-land lakes it might slow the spawn up. WB is at 42 at the surface. Hard too tell what it is at 25ft deep. As fer the leach, if you dont want to use them I like the jig and crawler. I think it resembles it pretty well. Ill use the jig and minnow first though. I dont find them shallow till the night temps of 50 match the surface temp. About the time shinners rise.


----------

